# Sea gulls



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Im not sure if this has ever been covered, but why cant you hunt seagulls? I know they are protected and all that, but its not like there isnt enough of them?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Would you eat a Sea Gull? They also help clean up a little. Even if they are annoying as can be! Not to mention you never see Sea Gulls in the woods. There always around areas with a lot of people.

Shane


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

I would never eat a sea gull. You may not see them in the woods, but out in the country I see hundreds of those things sitting in the fields.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Well could we fish for them ? think about it how fun would it be to REEL a bird in.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Bwilson said:


> Well could we fish for them ? think about it how fun would it be to REEL a bird in.


Oh...it's not very much fun...:rant:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Bwilson said:


> Well could we fish for them ? think about it how fun would it be to REEL a bird in.



Been there and done that............Manistee pier about 25 years ago or so.....pitched a spawn bag out and stupid gull grabbed it right out of the air and got caught. Was a trip on a Mitchell 300 with 8lb. line............luckily I was able to reel it in and another gentleman helped me unhook it. Bird was not happy to say the least............luckily it was cool and we had gloves.

Did make the drag sing pretty good for a while.......:evilsmile


----------



## oldexscrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Just be able to explain to the anti-hunters why you wantto killsomething for no apparent benefit.
Paul


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

pp185xlt said:


> Im not sure if this has ever been covered, but why cant you hunt seagulls? I know they are protected and all that, but its not like there isnt enough of them?


OH YES YOU CAN, if you go to an airbase and get a permit. many many moons ago a group of us went to wurthsmith airforce base in oscoda and waxed a pickup truck load with shotguns. they are the only places i know of with a federal permit to shoot seagulls. the rationale: the jet engines would get them sucked in and trash the engines or worse yet cause crashes. these jets would cycle home from the nam. i can remember many a day and night watching those bad boys come in and land what a ---rush! i even got to know a couple of LT. COLONELS -- LEONARD and POMEAU some great men serving our great country.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

is this a joke?.......... i live on the bay shore.....if it wasnt for those birds the smell here would make it uninhabitable.....90 deg day + dead carp with no seagulls=:yikes:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I heard shop chickens were good to eat.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

I go to isle royal every year and the seagulls up there are insane. When we are cutting our fush up the seagulls will dive into the boat and try to take chunks. I had a 13lbs lake trout cut up and tossed the carcus on the edge of shore. One bird swallowed the whole carcus whole it was the grosses and coolest thing i had ever seen next to the birth of my kid. :lol:


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

Some one mentioned fishing for em. I caught one a couple years ago fishing out by the island near the mouth of the saginaw river. I was not trying to. I cast a lipless crank out and it never hit the water. The lure wrapped around the leg of one that was flying. I tried to reel it down so I could unhook it and got swarmed by seagulls making deposits on my boat. I wound up cutting the line and off it went flying with my lure.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Many years ago while trolling rapalla's for browns in the Ludington Harbor, my buddie caught a seagull. We think during a turn the lure lazed up at/near the surface. Fought quite a fight.


----------



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

Seagulls taste so bad that even in low food years the indians would not eat them. i've heard it said that it is impossible to eat them cause of the taste.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

A friend of mine a got permit from the DNR to shoot them on a lake he lives on in Sand Lake area. The people on the lake were hoping to try to reduce the population but it is not going to work with a landfill that is a few miles away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

got one on portage lake in onekema on a floating rapala casting for bass! never seen the stupid thing coming and it grabbed it and as soon as it started screaming, we had THOUSANDS of seaguls circling around us they were not pleased with this situation. ended up getting it in the boat and driving away to get out of the flock while my buddy unhooked it! that was enough excitement for the day


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Our little city in on the bay in the UP has a serious seagull problem. They discovered that finding their meal inland (garbage bags) is much easier than searching for dead fish. They tear through the curbside trash before it can be picked up by the city crews.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

"Just be able to explain to the anti-hunters why you wantto killsomething for no apparent benefit.
Paul"

Killing them would be the same reason people shoot crows for the challenge,fun,population controll and if it flys it dies :yikes:


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Theres so many of the stupid things I dont think there would be a problem if there was a season for them. If the anti hunters want a reason, its cheap fertilizer.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

pp185xlt said:


> Theres so many of the stupid things I dont think there would be a problem if there was a season for them. If the anti hunters want a reason, its cheap fertilizer.


Actualy as stupid as those birds seem they do show signs of intelligence.I once watched one pick up a piece of hot food and take to a water puddle to cool it off so it could eat the food.
Then on the opisite side of the spectrum I watched one pick up a lit cigerette by the hots and carry it off :yikes:


----------

